# RNC and DNC Conventions



## scatwomb (Jul 6, 2012)

Will anyone here be going to either the RNC or DNC Conventions later this summer?

The RNC is in Tampa, FL from August 26th-30th and the DNC is in Charlotte, NC on September 1st-6th.

I'm planning on going to both, just trying to gauge who all here is going.


----------



## ped (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe. I was going to sit around and see if I could move inanimate objects with the sheer power of my thoughts, but I realize that will probably be complete waste of time....


----------



## scatwomb (Jul 6, 2012)

It wouldn't be a waste of time if you COULD move inanimate objects with the sheer power of your thoughts. 

The DNC should be fun because of the large Asheville contingent.

We'll see.


----------



## ElectroGypsy (Jul 19, 2012)

scatwomb said:


> Will anyone here be going to either the RNC or DNC Conventions later this summer?
> 
> The RNC is in Tampa, FL from August 26th-30th and the DNC is in Charlotte, NC on September 1st-6th.
> 
> I'm planning on going to both, just trying to gauge who all here is going.


I'm in charlotte for the second time this summer, and I'm watching the police activity ramp up. I have no intention of remaining here any longer than is absolutely necessary. I can only imagine what this place will be like in september. Charlotte police are bad enough on a good day, I expect that during the convention it will be unfun.


----------

